# where can i download tv commercials for the skyline



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

doing a school project and i thought a skyline commercial would be pretty badass. help please.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nevermind, found one


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Where?!?! I want to see!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.r32skyline.com/videos/
this iste has about 10 JDM commercials. pretty badass


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Those are freaking cool. I like the 4 door skyline one.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

havebt dowloaded all of them yet. it that the one on mars that your talking about? the best is the 1987 r31 commercial


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

The one on mars is the R32. I've havent seen the R31 yet, I'll check it out right now..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its so old school style, its great


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

OH LAWD!!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

????


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

the r31 and 4 door r34 are the best... i like the r31 becuae the music is cool... hahhha. and r34 becuase it reminds me of like a family sedan car killer... ahah


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

download Kazaa and look up skyline not only will you get commercials but i even got a vid of the 1600 hp Veilside R34 Skyline flying down a road (i think it only has 1300 though from what ive read).


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

1600 hp my ass. i hear that only 1200 was achieved for a skyline. i know there's this yellow one, an r33 i saw from racingflix.com that had 1100.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

uh yeah it did say 1300hp and you can send me a message on Kazaa and ill gladly send it to you. my handle thing is punkdrummo (sister). wether if they are telling the truth is beyond what i know but i have also read about it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, i have that one of the skyline @210mph. faaaaaaaaaaassssssstttttt.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

cool


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

yer ive seen the veilside r-34, its craaaaaaaaaaazy :fluffy:


----------

